

Ask HN: Did HN's SSL certificate just change? - newman314

Certificate Patrol just threw up an alert that HN&#x27;s cert is now from PositiveSSL. Anyone else see this?
======
kogir
CloudFlare was taking too long to produce their own certificate, so I provided
them with an extra we had for other uses:

    
    
      Serial Number: 1D 9B 1D 4D 32 6C 01 B6 AC 23 61 14 BB 6D 6C 89
      Fingerprint (SHA1): 5A 2B 9A 0C 7D 29 65 AE B0 6A B0 2E 30 0C 8F E7 5D F7 49 05

------
mschuster91
It may be due to the recent switch to Cloudflare. I also get a PositiveSSL
cert with sha1 fingerprint ‎5a 2b 9a 0c 7d 29 65 ae b0 6a b0 2e 30 0c 8f e7 5d
f7 49 05.

My location is Germany, over various providers I get the same cert

------
CodeWithCoffee
I've been having problems getting on the site for the last couple of days -
CloudFlare has been throwing a 520 error a lot (in the UK, server is London).
Could this be related?

------
fogonthedowns
Cloudflare is overrated

